

Ask HN: Good JavaScript introductions for experienced programmers? - manhattan

Have lots of experience with back-end programming, but am starting to dip my toes into some front-end engineering.<p>Do you know of any good resources intended for this audience? Most of what I see are more &quot;first intro to programming&quot; flavors.
======
johnhenry
Here's a really good introduction to inheritance:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfcsYzj-9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfcsYzj-9M)
\-- a lot of people struggle unless they have a good understanding of how this
works. Also, Douglass Crockford (the person who wrote "JavaScript: The Good
Parts") has a number of videos that are very useful. Here's the first in a
series of eight:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg)
\-- and if you find that useful, you can check out the rest in the list of
related videos.

------
wldcordeiro
Eloquent Javascript[0] is a great read. It is written as an introduction but
does go on a rather deep dive. My advice would be to skim through some of the
earlier chapters since you're experienced.

There's also the great You Don't Know JS[1] series that takes really deep
dives into various parts of the language.

[0] [http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/)

[1] [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS)

------
_RPM
JavaScript: The Good Parts -
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596517748.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596517748.do)

Once you get a broad overview of the JavaScript paradigm it really helped me
to read other source code that people wrote.

------
whatsoever
I'd recommend this one [http://www.amazon.com/Professional-JavaScript-
Developers-Nic...](http://www.amazon.com/Professional-JavaScript-Developers-
Nicholas-Zakas/dp/1118026691) And also, keep a beginner's mind :)

~~~
hackerboos
Tombstone of a book but it will do the job.

------
_random_
First decide if it's truly worse it: [http://wtfjs.com](http://wtfjs.com) ..
[http://wtfjs.com/page/20](http://wtfjs.com/page/20)

------
collyw
I found this tutorial helped me write far cleaner JavaScript than I was
writing before.

[http://jhusain.github.io/learnrx/](http://jhusain.github.io/learnrx/)

------
lastofus
Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja -
[http://www.manning.com/resig/](http://www.manning.com/resig/)

Javascript: The Good Parts

